# Oakley & the Christmas tree



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

We put our tree up this evening to much entertainment from & for Oakley

You need to pull this bit of branch out 








This decoration next if I can unwrap it 








I'm just making sure the baubles are all in a place that they can be seen








All these Christmas preparations are very tiring


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It looks as if he was a very helpful young man


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Quite frankly, what would you have done without him?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

all these helpful handsome coonies


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow!! Look at the size of him now  

He is SO handsome :001_tt1: Very helpful, too, I just don't know how you could have managed without him


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

He is still being very helpful making sure that I put the baubles in the correct place, by knocking them off for me to replace & he is very good at making a pile of them
We are doing a trial run tomorrow, popping out to do some Xmas shopping hopefully the tree will still be standing when we get back.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

We are going to put up our tree today, I have a sneaky suspicion that we may end up having to move it to another room so we can close the door on it (the tree) when we go out, but we'll wait & see what happens! I'm thinking that I may be posting a pic of our new 'angel' at the top of the tree! 
Oakley is a stunning boy, and so big too! Humphrey, bless him, was in for his neutering op almost 3 weeks ago and as he had a retained testicle, they had to open him up which meant shaving off all his tummy fur and his pants, so he's not looking his best at the moment! Have you managed to weigh Oakley yet? I'd be interested to know what he weighs as obviously Humphrey is pretty much the same age (born 8th June 2012) x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Beeeeaaautiful boy!!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:

I really think you should make that photo of him sitting down into a Christmas card! :001_wub:

And what a helpful lad!! Everyone needs a Tree Decorator Kitty.... 

Huge as well, Gracie's birthday is also 8th June but 2011 not 2012, so you can see how big Oakley is compared with her... lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Oakley is looking stunning , and loves to help i see, Dave and Annette train em well before they leave lol .......chat soon......Chris


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> We are going to put up our tree today, I have a sneaky suspicion that we may end up having to move it to another room so we can close the door on it (the tree) when we go out, but we'll wait & see what happens! I'm thinking that I may be posting a pic of our new 'angel' at the top of the tree!
> Oakley is a stunning boy, and so big too! Humphrey, bless him, was in for his neutering op almost 3 weeks ago and as he had a retained testicle, they had to open him up which meant shaving off all his tummy fur and his pants, so he's not looking his best at the moment! Have you managed to weigh Oakley yet? I'd be interested to know what he weighs as obviously Humphrey is pretty much the same age (born 8th June 2012) x


Good luck with the tree, we went out today and the tree is still standing so for now we are keeping it in the front room, but the conservatory is clear just in case. 
Oakley will be going in for is op in Jan, not looking forward to that day I know that I will just spend the day worrying. 
Oakley was weighed at the vets about 4 weeks ago and was 3.98kg we have weighed him today and he is 4.4kg  he is already so much bigger then Chilli


----------



## soph7286 (Dec 10, 2012)

What a cutie


----------

